# Falla en Fuente de luces led (ESS280), voltaje inestable



## ramcol87 (Sep 11, 2016)

Saludos colegas

Un cordial saludo a la comunidad en general, recurro a ustedes con el fin de solicitar ayuda, un poco desesperada ya que no se como seguir con el problema que tengo con esta fuente.

Resumiendo tengo una fuente de una de esas luces que se utilizan para eventos, el modelo es Q-Wash 560Z, el problema que presenta esta fuente es que el voltaje a la salida es muy inestable, este voltaje en condiciones normales deberia ser de 26Vdc aprox. y en esta fuente oscila entre 21 y 24.

Comence reemplazando el filtro electrolitico que va en serie con el vcc del integrado encargado de la oscilacion, ya me habia pasado antes esta falla con otra fuente y pense que este podria ser el problema, no hubo cambio alguno.

Revisando y chequeando me fije que esta oscilacion viene desde la salida del puente rectificador en donde entran 120Vac estables y a la salida tengo unos 130-150V, en donde en una fuente de este tipo por lo general se tienen 140V estables.

A partir de este punto reemplace el capacitor mas grande (120uF x 400V), sin variacion alguna, medi los mosfets que van en linea con el oscilador, son dos uno de ellos es el G20N50C el otro por los momentos no recuerdo cual es, los medi montados y desmontados y por descartar cualquier duda los reemplace con otros de otra fuente, sin resultados significantes.

He de pensar que la falla esta en el primario, pero de igual forma he reemplazado los filtros electroliticos del secundario, los dos optoacopladores que usa, los diodos schottky y el pequeño transistor que algunos tecnicos le llaman el "zener ajustable" que es el que va en linea con el opto y que ayuda a informar al IC como es el comportamiento a la salida.

Hasta aqui no he tenido ningun avance todas las demas resistencias y diodos los medi, los capacitores aprovechando que tenia unos alli de los mismos valores los reemplace y nada y ya solo me queda descartar el IC (es un CM6800G), esta etapa en donde va el integrado esta soldada en una tarjeta aparte a la fuente y los componentes que hay aqui en esta tarjeta del IC son resistencias y capacitores ceramicos SMD de los cuales no he reemplazado ninguno y solo he medido las resistencias.

No he querido seguir avanzando sin antes recibir una segunda opinion que me ayude a orientarme, como nota adicional debo decir que no cuento con un osciloscopio para poder saber como es el comportamiento del oscilador.

Cualquier opinion y ayuda es bien recibida y altamente agradecida, adjunto ademas las fotos de la tarjeta y de la lampara, el modelo de la fuente es ESS280 no se si tendran mejor suerte que yo al conseguir un diagrama a mi me toco hacerlo manual, lo mas pronto posible subire este diagrama

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2016)

ramcol87 dijo:


> Revisando y chequeando me fije que esta oscilacion viene desde la salida del puente rectificador en donde entran 120Vac estables y a la salida tengo unos 130-150V, en donde en una fuente de este tipo por lo general se tienen 140V estables.



Por las dudas reemplazá el puente rectificador de los 120 Vac, aunque a tester mida correcto.


----------



## ramcol87 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oye hermano perdon por no colocarlo en el resumen pero ya lo reemplace tambien, fue una de las primeras cosas que probe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2016)

Si desconectás todo a partir del puente de 4 díodos y el capacitor de filtro y conectás allí una carga "fantasma" , ejemplo dos lámparas de 60 Watts de filamentos en serie . . . y volvés a medir tensión en el capacitor grande ?

120 VAC x ²√2 = 169 VDC

Se me hace que tenés una soldadura fria en la parte de entrada y filtros EMI


----------

